# bulking with weight gainers and when to cut...???



## airforce1 (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi All,

Was having some serious trouble putting on weight due to my job etc...

Started taking ON Serious Mass and now i can put on weight but finding im gaining a belly and prob adding to my bf slightly! can i trim this doing by doing cardio? or should i just carry on the bulk before thinking about cutting?

also...how much weight is usually lost when cutting? :beer:


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

> Was having some serious trouble putting on weight due to my job etc...


what do you do mate? (rough idea)

anyway post a days food intake



> Started taking ON Serious Mass and now i can put on weight but finding im gaining a belly and prob adding to my bf slightly! can i trim this doing by doing cardio? or should i just carry on the bulk before thinking about cutting?


you cut or you bulk, you control fat gain but try not to strip fat and build muscle.

TBH fast acting carbs in weight gainers will not support a lean look if you are adding fat to your stomach and in reality you are either consuming too many or the wrong calories



> also...how much weight is usually lost when cutting?


aty least some, if not a little often a fair amount if it isnt too much

what a very strange question


----------



## airforce1 (Aug 12, 2007)

im in the construction industry(a suit!) so i'm always rushin around from place to place. dnt have much time for eating.

i understand your replies however, the real question is.....should i carry on gaining weight from eating *and* shakes, not worry about the belly and sort it out later with cardio/cut workouts?

i asked about the weight loss from cutting as i want to get to a weight i like then lose a stone in a cutting cycle...do you know what i mean?


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

airforce1 said:


> i asked about the weight loss from cutting as i want to get to a weight i like then lose a stone in a cutting cycle...do you know what i mean?


Bulking does not mean getting fat

Eat plenty,however,make sure the majority of your diet is wholesome and unprocessed.There is no point eating a load of sh1te only to put a stone of lard on,this is simply making hard work for yourself not to mention impacting on your health

Get yourself a good training routine and keep up the cardio.

The process of putting quaility weight on is slow so you will need to persevere and have patience.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

As above, its a long road but a fulfilling one at that

food before you leave the house

food foe one meal at lunch

1-2 food based meals when you get in

that leaves 1-3 shakes to find and TBH if you are gaining fat on your stomach you may wish to look at something with slower digesting carbohydrates for a 'shake'

you cannot be active enough in your job to gain bodyfat, even when bulking

I try never to go over 2-3lbs a month weight gain as i know its going to be shyte after the initial increase when bulking


----------



## airforce1 (Aug 12, 2007)

i think i was just so eager to put on weight and when reading serious mass has 1200 cals per serving i jumped at it. i've seen it happen before with people....gain everywhere but also in the stomach! but they seem to trim it down after and keep the gains everywhere else. at the moment i do no cardio(intentionally) so maybe i should add that in. cross trainer etc..


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes indeed people want size.

I am not impressed with anyone gaining 10lbs in a month as its not likely to be lean.

lets try and break this down for you

1200 calories in a shake

say your body 'prefers' 40g of protein per sitting, so lets cut a cloth a bit slacker and say 50g after TEF and there you have 200 calories

200 down, 1000 to play with

now, although people differ, muscle glycogen (after breakdown of carbs) you are looking at holding 400g and 70g for the liver.

This are completly full, no depletion which is 1880 and TBH people will never be low enough to need anywhere near that in everyday life

so say you need or use 400g of carbs per day, these shakes per serving have 200g. 200g of fasting acting carbs which spike insulin and give you a rush and crash and potential body fat gain as you will never have anywhere to store the glycogen

add a few shyte fats in to this spike and you lay that down as body fat too

there are your 1200 calories and whilst tangible gains in muscle can never be attributed to one meal i would say the fat gain to muscle gain of that meal is heavily in favour of fat gain

these drink suit skinny kids who simply put 1000s of cals away each day and dont grow. They are not for most people

say you need 4000 to gain muscle and maintain daily activity

6 meals of 550-600

that is ample and pushing it then, if i had the time i would either split that or re distribute the calories.

This leads to soild foods and the rest from shakes, some fibrous, some easier to consume using slightly faster acting carbs


----------



## airforce1 (Aug 12, 2007)

getting back to this....

i am a "skinny kid" - got measured and im 5ft 7, 9st 7lbs and 13.7% bodyfat.

i would be content with adding lean mass at this bodyfat as im fairly defined and once at a good size id like to move down to approx 8-9% bf.

i've heard so many different things to do from various friends (who are all lean, healthy and good size)

1. train 3 times a week with 20-30 mins cardio after weight session

2. eat 6 small meals a day.

3. drink plenty of water.

4. when training, concentrate on squeezing the muscle, work till failure on a 8-10 rep basis on 3/4 sets.

5. try increasing weight ur lifting each time you go to the gym even if it is minimal.

perhaps somebody could clarify all of that???

the main problem i have is...i dnt think im getting enough protein to be beneficial to my training. and excuse or no excuse....i cannot help this whilst at work. would adding in ON 100% whey help? last thing i want to do is lose muscle by adding in cardio!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2008)

thos 5 things are pretty much pre requisites for muscle growth

i would say you need to find a new job mate

but NO, mass gain shakes are not the answer.... proper food is the answer... although it could just as easily make you gain bodyfat/bellyfat


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

airforce1 said:


> the main problem i have is...i dnt think im getting enough protein to be beneficial to my training. and excuse or no excuse....i cannot help this whilst at work. would adding in ON 100% whey help? last thing i want to do is lose muscle by adding in cardio!!!


But you havent posted your diet as asked..impossible to tell

cardio doesnt lose muscle, ON whey alone wont add it


----------



## airforce1 (Aug 12, 2007)

started doing 3 full bodies a week now, 1 low reps, medium reps, high reps. very intense!

seems to be working....maybe im being impatient but what is a good measure for gaining? i used to weigh myself all the time but think this is a clouded view as you could be adding to ur gut (esp with serious mass!).

does everybody on here measure there arms, chest, legs etc? what are realistic gains for say 4/5 week period?


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

to be honest mate i would think you are overtraing alot, and also gains very depending on certain factor and stats but 4-5 weeks is not a very long time TBH mate.


----------



## Lucia (Jul 28, 2008)

hi im new here.

same im tiny, and female. trying to grow.

i tried lots of things and shakes all these different things with how many meals a day to have, what type of 'shakes' and when to eat and how much and what type of training.

i have gained 2kg in just over a month which is lots for me!

what works for me now i have tried and been happy witht he results, is eating carbs before training around 20 minutes before, to fuel me for training and straight after even if not hungry mixed protein and carb. works a treat.

im a fussy girl and dont want a belly or to loose much tone so good food is the way and i never train if i dont have the energy this is why i fuel before i go. shakes are a bonus but blubber isnt so i just see how i feel and lok wek by week with those.

that's me tho, i have also learnt there is not a 'quick bulk' system, so understanding to be patient has helped too! patience is the key!! well if you want solid build and not blubber coz when you loose it all anyway you'll be slim again and that is heartbreaking if you rekon you are putting a lot of effort in.

i will be posting for some tips soon i rekon! or just a discussion seeing as i have lots of questions.


----------



## Lucia (Jul 28, 2008)

oh and how much is realistic to gain?

depends on your body and metbolism.

i know people that have a bar of chocolate and get cellulite on their face over night then theres me who can eat it all day long ( when i used to) and still be a stick!!


----------

